
Comcast blocked my site. How do I fix this? - oblib
I have an invoicing app that&#x27;s been online since 2002 and Comcast decided to block it a couple weeks ago. I have no idea why.<p>I have no reason to suspect anyone has been using it to spam, and I&#x27;ve had no complaints at all about that.<p>I&#x27;ve tried contacting them but their tech support team tells me since I&#x27;m not a customer of theirs they cannot help me. They confirmed it is blocked though, but could not tell me why. One of them suggested I message them on Facebook, so I did.<p>On Facebook I gave them contact info for several of my app&#x27;s (they asked and the users gave me permission to do that), and they said they&#x27;d contact them, but they haven&#x27;t.<p>I&#x27;ve asked users who&#x27;ve complained to me to contact Comcast and several have. Those who have spoke with them tell me that Comcast&#x27;s tech support said they&#x27;d send the complaint up to there &quot;Advanced Tech Support Team&quot;, but nothing has changed so they keep calling me.<p>If there were a user spamming with my app I&#x27;d obviously deal with that, but I just don&#x27;t see that happening. Even the users that have been there for 15 years haven&#x27;t made even 10,000 invoices so I don&#x27;t see how any of them could be flagged as spammers.<p>I do know that having the word &quot;Invoice&quot; in the subject can set a spam flag off and send the email to a users &quot;Junk&quot; folder, but that&#x27;s not what&#x27;s happening.<p>Anyone have any ideas on how to deal with this?
======
savethefuture
Were you running this out of your home? Because that is against their terms.

~~~
oblib
No, it's a DigitalOcean VPS.

